# Charter in a Black Sea Region



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Maxis yacht Management looking for a partner in a charter business in a Black Sea region. We own Bavaria 46 and Bavaria 42. Routs over Ukrainian and Turkish costs.


----------



## awayocean (Oct 12, 2004)

http://www.bg-sail.org/main.php

Bulgarian Sailing.Good Luck


----------

